# Hotness.



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Sasha Brown definitely has the edge over many women in hotness.









I wish I were poolside ready with the towel at that moment.



*R E S P E C T.*


----------



## adrien (May 10, 2011)

sexy!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2011)

a little fat in the cheeks, but otherwise bangable


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with those cheeks or the other cheeks below.


----------



## OUTLAW01 (May 12, 2011)

not the best but pretty fucking hot!


----------



## Radical (May 13, 2011)

Who said she was the best, I said she was hot! That's all.


----------



## Radical (May 13, 2011)

More hotness: *Nicole Nagrani*


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2011)

cynical = the edge = radical. you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## adrien (May 13, 2011)

looks sexy as hell to me


----------



## smooth915 (May 15, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 15, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> *a little fat in the cheeks*, but otherwise bangable


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2011)

fat in the cheeks?


----------



## ovr40 (May 15, 2011)

she couldn't wipe jamie eason's feet,but, then again, who could?





The Edge said:


> Sasha Brown definitely has the edge over many women in hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 15, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> a little fat in the cheeks, but otherwise bangable




Are you fucking HIGH ???


----------



## Radical (May 16, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> she couldn't wipe jamie eason's feet,but, then again, who could?


 
I doubt anyone ever discussed a competition proposal. So you basically didn't make point.


----------



## Radical (May 16, 2011)

More of Sasha, who is a kickass knockout.


----------



## oufinny (May 16, 2011)

I would tap her, how can you say she is not hot?


----------



## lnvanry (May 16, 2011)

good body but meh...


----------



## ovr40 (May 17, 2011)

ok, i'l simplify it for you, in this comment eason would be the standard of "hottness" (which is the theme of the thread) many chose to make direct comments, i chose to make a comparisson on order to express my opinion, so on the eason scale of hottness, she is at the bottom (hence the feet illustration) i hope this clears things up for you.I'm sorry the post offended you enough for you to take the time to critiscize my post.





Radical said:


> I doubt anyone ever discussed a competition proposal. So you basically didn't make point.


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

Lol shes nothing special no body what so ever. No ass no tits


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2011)

these are beautiful girls. kinda scary that people can be so picky. women are human, if you want perfection buy a real doll.


----------



## Radical (May 17, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> ok, i'l simplify it for you, in this comment eason would be the standard of "hottness" (which is the theme of the thread) many chose to make direct comments, i chose to make a comparisson on order to express my opinion, so on the eason scale of hottness, she is at the bottom (hence the feet illustration) i hope this clears things up for you.I'm sorry the post offended you enough for you to take the time to critiscize my post.


 
First of all you desperately need to GET OVER YOURSELF.

Your ignorance being in my thread is the only offensive thing here.

Second Eason is not the standard of hotness, there's much better out there.
But if she rocks your little world then so be its, to each his own.

This thread is paying homage to a good member of this forum.
If you need to make comparisons just to give an opinion then you shouldn't be giving any, let alone trying to pursade everyone to agree with you. Hope all of that was simple enough for you to understand.


----------



## Radical (May 17, 2011)

OJD said:


> Lol shes nothing special no body what so ever. No ass no tits


 
You have nothing between your ears if you believe that nonsense.


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

Radical said:


> You have nothing between your ears if you believe that nonsense.





trust me shes not all that. i live in miami. down here girls look 10 times better then her and have a way better body then she does. but hey if you like a girl with muscles then thats all you


----------



## Radical (May 17, 2011)

OJD said:


> trust me shes not all that. i live in miami. down here girls look 10 times better then her and have a way better body then she does. but hey if you like a girl with muscles then thats all you


 
Who the fuck cares, none of them are posting on here. Dope.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 17, 2011)

As much as I don't want to agree with Radical, In this case I have to. He didn't say this girl is hotter than so and so. He simply stated that this girl is hot in his eyes and I happen to agree.  And hes right, she posts on this forum and that gives her extra cred.


----------



## Radical (May 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> As much as I don't want to agree with Radical, In this case I have to.


 
Thanks, but why would you not want to agree with me any other time?


----------



## D-Lats (May 17, 2011)

She is super hot and an IM member so maybe being so rude isn't a smart idea expecially if you are an e bodybuilder that doesn't even post pics because they are embarassed. She Is putting her pics up to celebrate accomplishments not be picked apart by wannabes.


----------



## Radical (May 17, 2011)

OJD said:


> but hey if you like a girl with muscles then thats all you


 
BTW, those type of girls are great as well. 

More examples: *Lindsey Cope*.









*Anita Albrecht*







And no these two don't post here, but just making a point.


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 17, 2011)

Hey everybody!
Nice to read comments and critics. 

"Lol shes nothing special no body what so ever. No ass no tits 		" sorry it what you losing when leaning down for a competition


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 17, 2011)

jamie eason has nice implants....


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 17, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> a little fat in the cheeks, but otherwise bangable




wow!!!


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 17, 2011)

And, yes I am IM member.


----------



## jaspeR1968 (May 17, 2011)

Man, some guys are delusional with their expectations. If one has nothing nice to say why not just keep it to yourself.


----------



## ovr40 (May 18, 2011)

sasha, truly sorry, i wasn't aware you were someone i should have respect for, i actually thought you were a porn star(sahalisciuos threw me off) your pic was posted like a piece of meat like many others are, You are much better looking of a woman than i am of i man, we are who we are, but hopefully we've all learned a valuable lesson in maturity and respect,i know i did, once again sorry.
ps thanks 4 breaking my heart about eason, i didn't know.


----------



## OJD (May 18, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> She is super hot and an IM member so maybe being so rude isn't a smart idea expecially if you are an e bodybuilder that doesn't even post pics because they are embarassed. She Is putting her pics up to celebrate accomplishments not be picked apart by wannabes.



like I've told you before you fucking wish you lived in Miami and pulled the dime piaces I get. Your a broke old bitch you can't even pull a fat bitch let alone these latin girls in Miami. Lol your a joke and your picture make me laugh I'll put you to shame in a competetion. and for your information I'm competing in novemer and my trainer is yano garcia. So fuck off little bitch


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 18, 2011)

OJD said:


> like I've told you before you fucking wish you lived in Miami and pulled the dime piaces I get. Your a broke old bitch you can't even pull a fat bitch let alone these latin girls in Miami. Lol your a joke and your picture make me laugh I'll put you to shame in a competetion. and for your information I'm competing in novemer and my trainer is yano garcia. So fuck off little bitch


----------



## D-Lats (May 18, 2011)

OJD said:


> like I've told you before you fucking wish you lived in Miami and pulled the dime piaces I get. Your a broke old bitch you can't even pull a fat bitch let alone these latin girls in Miami. Lol your a joke and your picture make me laugh I'll put you to shame in a competetion. and for your information I'm competing in novemer and my trainer is yano garcia. So fuck off little bitch



Listen little man Miami is a shit hole your a joke fuck off and go pop some zits. You are a computer nerd with a proxy server so you can switch your name and get banned daily. If you had dimes you wouldn't be on here 24/7. You post fake pics you are the biggest joke alive. No one likes you I'm sure you are used to that, post a real pic we will have a competition fat ass. Make sure you clean the dorito stains off your fat gut first you retard.


----------



## D-Lats (May 18, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> And, yes I am IM member.



Hmmm looks like she has an ass to me!


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 18, 2011)

THIS --->  * "I'm competing in novemer and my trainer is yano garcia"*


HAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH - YOU LIE TO YOURSELF daily - always something new outta u.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 18, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> cynical = the edge = radical. you're not fooling anyone.



Are you hinting that one person is using three names?  Or one person with multiple personalities?  Either way -- intriguing.  And (possibly) seriously fucked-up.


----------



## D-Lats (May 18, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> THIS --->  * "I'm competing in novemer and my trainer is yano garcia"*
> 
> 
> HAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH - YOU LIE TO YOURSELF daily - always something new outta u.



I'm talking about a physique competition not a bj challenge


----------



## phosphor (May 18, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> And, yes I am IM member.


 
Excellent pic - perfect body and caboose to die for - and it shows for all that hard work put in. GJ!


----------



## Radical (May 18, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> And, yes I am IM member.


 


D-Latsky said:


> Hmmm looks like she has an ass to me!


 

No doubt.


----------



## Radical (May 18, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> And (possibly) seriously fucked-up.


 
This is  the case with Little Wing.


----------



## phosphor (May 18, 2011)

Radical, I may not enjoy all the mindless flaming you do, but I like where your going with these. Excellent pics.


----------



## Radical (May 18, 2011)

Mindless flaming? Sorry you have me mistaken for someone else. 
Maybe these extreme racists who unfortunately litter this forum.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> wow!!!



I stand corrected.
Sorry, I was just trying to antagonize the member who posted this, because he constantly Trolls pictures of other women posted.

you have a great body, and very cute face.


----------



## oufinny (May 18, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Hey everybody!
> Nice to read comments and critics.
> 
> "Lol shes nothing special no body what so ever. No ass no tits 		" sorry it what you losing when leaning down for a competition



Sasha, you will never get a complaint from me.  Look great in all your pics, be proud of what you got!  And yes, I may or may not have thought particularly perverse things when I saw your pics, but hey, I am a guy what do you expect?


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

Sonia Adcock-Gonzalez is another sizzling hottie.


----------



## Leave (May 20, 2011)

*All that epic boob-age makes me think about this song.....*







YouTube Video


----------



## ciboloman (May 20, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> And, yes I am IM member.



very nice


----------



## ciboloman (May 20, 2011)

Radical said:


> No doubt.



Sasha is very hot.


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## adrien (May 20, 2011)

Leave said:


> *All that epic boob-age makes me think about this song.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i love it!!!


----------



## evanps (May 20, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> And, yes I am IM member.


What's the etiquette on BB forum marriage proposals?


The Edge said:


>



MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 16, 2011)

Going to work at The Olympia Expo!!!
Stop by to say hi and get my picture with signature! 
HardFitness Online Magazine


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 17, 2011)

A blind man can see shes HOT!!


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> And, yes I am IM member.




I think you should try porn ?


----------



## big60235 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hotness is big60235 being the big beefy filling between a Sasha Brown and Jamie Eason sandwich. 

Sasha - pm me for my info, Jamie already is already tied up in my basement.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd hit that shit from the front AND the back.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2011)

Radical said:


> You have nothing between your ears if you believe that nonsense.



You just put down Eason so why can't others state their opinion without you calling them ignorant retards? If you can't take it, don't dish it out.

For the record, neither are "my type," but I don't need to sling shit in the sandbox over it. BFD, get a life, and whatever else you can think of. For every man who doesn't want to bone my wife, I'm not offended! One less guy to give her dirty looks, who gives a shit really, wow.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Cougar93 (Aug 19, 2011)

This is "hotness"


----------



## Cougar93 (Aug 19, 2011)

*More hotness...*

View attachment 34448View attachment 34447


----------



## Sasha Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Vitrix Model Team
Vote for me, please!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Vitrix Model Team
Vote for me, please!


----------



## miaIron (Sep 3, 2011)

too much want


----------



## Sasha Brown (Sep 23, 2011)

Las Vegas photoshoot


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sasha, you are getting hotter with every picture you post. And what do you plan on doing with ruler?


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

very very attractive woman, keep up the good work


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 23, 2011)

i dont like musclegirls typically but these ones are hot


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 24, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Las Vegas photoshoot



Yummie!


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 25, 2011)

theres a girl I know now who I think kinda likes me who blows all these chicks away...................if it does not get friend zoned Ill post pics!


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Las Vegas photoshoot



  those are great you have a girl next door charm in the eyes like Jaimer Eason had  dont lose that!


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> And, yes I am IM member.



You Complete Me - YouTube


----------



## TonyMack (Sep 25, 2011)

yep


----------



## TonyMack (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Vitrix Model Team
> Vote for me, please!


 
Done! Pretty effing hot!


----------



## mp340 (Sep 25, 2011)

Voted just cuz ur an IM member... You dont look too bad either


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 12, 2012)

Sasha Brown said:


>



I am so glad you are a member here!


----------

